# Books by Dave Lowry



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been looking through a couple of them and noticed one mentioned in the post about current readings.

"Traditions: Essays on Japanese Martial Arts and Ways", "Moving Toward Stillness: Lessons in Daily Life from the Martial Ways of Japan" and "Clouds in the West: Lessons from the Martial Arts of Japan" all have strikingly similar subtitles.  

Do these peices have a great deal of redundancy or is this his chosen topic with which to study in depth?

For those who have read, which do you recomend?

What about some of his other works?

Thanks for your time,

Ripper


----------



## Blindside (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,

I must say I am a big Dave Lowry fan although I do not practice a traditional Japanese martial art.    

The three titles you mention are essentially compilations of articles that he has written for various magazines.  Some are opinion pieces, other go into some fairly obscure details of Japanese martial arts, others on how the culture of Japan impacts their martial arts.  Because of the structure there isn't much redundancy, though I found "Clouds in the West" to be less interesting than the other two titles.

Actually my favorite titles by him are Autumn Lightning with Persimmon Wind being a close second.  I really like how he interspersed the history of his martial arts and "his story" of that training.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

He still posts on E-Budo occasionally, under his own name.


----------

